
Show HN: DiviPay- Shared accounts with virtual Mastercard - splitz
http://www.divipay.com
======
tim--
This is awesome.

Do you plan on supporting methods other than PayPal to add money to a card? Is
there a way that I can 'pool' currency on a card (or move money from one card
to another after adding currency).

EDIT: Don't you need an AFSL? I couldn't find one in your FAQ.

~~~
splitz
Hi, Thanks for your comments! Yes very shortly we will be adding a full range
of supporting methods to add funds, including the ability to attach bank
accounts and cards for automatic top-ups etc.

We are also currently building the ability for users to maintain an account
balance which can be used to top up different cards and also support
reloadable cards.

We currently operate under our issuing partners AFSL.

Feel free to get in touch if you have any more feedback as it is extremely
helpful to us as we develop the product daniel@divipay.com

~~~
tim--
You might want to show your ASFL, there are massive fines for not doing that
if you are providing a depository service. (but, IANAL)

EDIT: And get a PDS sorted out too, the FAQ does not provide enough
information to satisfy ongoing AFS licence obligations.

------
EricFingle
Hi, This is really interesting. I notice cards are for online purchases only
at the moment but you state on the website that mobile payment support will be
available soon. Do you have a timeline for when this will be released?

~~~
splitz
Thanks, Yes currently online purchases only. We are finalising the mobile
payment integrations and will be launching our app and the instore capability
in August/September this year. Feel free to drop me a line at
daniel@divipay.com and we will let you know when we go live with mobile
payments!

------
_lol
Which entity is a custodian of the funds? Which bank issues the cards?

